# Space Girls



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Only women will go to deep space as colonizers .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

I read SPICE...


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. Be sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

OK. Make sure they write!

V


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Only women will go to deep space as colonizers .


Nah, they need you to go with them.


----------



## Ekim the Insubordinate (May 24, 2015)

Deep space colonizers of only one sex? No possibility to produce offspring when you arrive somewhere? Doesn't sound well thought out.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Only women will go to deep space as colonizers .


colonizers will be robots bringing with them frozen fertilized eggs (or possibly even just DNA). Once they land on a suitable planet, they will grow the humans to colonize the planet.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Only women will go to deep space as colonizers .


Nothing new in that, Heephen Sawkins proposed that years ago


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Nothing new in that, Heephen Sawkins proposed that years ago


Phenhee Skinsaw also warned us to stop reaching out to aliens before it's too late


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I guess Barbarella was right.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ekim the Insubordinate said:


> Deep space colonizers of only one sex? No possibility to produce offspring when you arrive somewhere? Doesn't sound well thought out.


Sperm bank. Or human female parthenogenesis may have been developed by this time.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Will they not need men to get rid of space spiders, put up shelves and put the bins out?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

The women need our moon . May they take it with them ?


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Jacck said:


> Phenhee Skinsaw also warned us to stop reaching out to aliens before it's too late


Did Henphee Kinsaws say which ones i.e from Mars or Venus~


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> The women need our moon . May they take it with them ?


The starship may be made of moon matter . 
_The women need our moon . May they take it with them ? _
I've two girls as piano students , and this starship is their apparently original thought . They say it should have a movie theatre . And they say the ship's power source is music , by which we mean a galactically powerful choir .


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey stop MOONING us...


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I once lingered by the river in the sun with a girl named Moon . Travelled on , and still do .

How wise shall the Foundation Mothers be with their children of a new world ?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Varick said:


> OK. Make sure they write!
> 
> V


*They white...:lol:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Along the way they'll invent the quantum-entangled phone .


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Just don't send blondes ... :lol: ... 

(no offense meant to those with blonde hair)


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I think someone's smoking some serious blunts.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

And its not me...This time!:lol:


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

'Scuse me . I intend to be the writer of a sci-fi story . A starship is built in orbit of the moon and made of the moon . Firstly , a space girl is respectfully a moon girl . I would construct the story cinematically . This would be the style of Dances With Wolves . The movie follows the originating story easily . Thanks for all the responses . Gone soon from the internet...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> ... I would construct the story cinematically . This would be the style of Dances With Wolves . The movie follows the originating story easily . Thanks for all the responses . Gone soon from the internet...


Remember us when you strike it rich. I trust your movie will use classical music ...


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> Along the way they'll invent the quantum-entangled phone .


...,why not, we have cable entangled ones.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> Remember us when you strike it rich. I trust your movie will use classical music ...


I have been here to be inspired . The music to drive a starship must be developed over centuries and powerful . We will respect this . A book , though , is only words . Words will precede the music . And then that music (as in a movie) must be impressive however humble and functional .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Bruce , my classical music friend in this little town , offers a suggestion for starship-drive music . _Scriaban ._
Actually , Scriaban at the pipe organ . Ok , twelve pipe organs .


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

They should be colour-organs -- different colours for different chords, or registers, or keys, or organs -- I really don't know how colour-organs work. 

But with different colours, the person steering the spaceship wouldn't need to read music!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

The skins of cuttlefish and octopuses are covered with color organs that they can control to achieve almost any appearance. I hope this information has been helpful.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

On a 15 year voyage sensible and natural stimulation of the senses will be important . Colors of the mind exist . An exceptional green profoundly . My dead grandma says so .
Porn? naa

The 300 women of the crew must be , um , the Foundation . Devotedly .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I continue to contemplate ; and now of color and emotion + music .

We get a weekly UFO report here . Most citizen reports are of seeing Orbs , and these things are colorful and flying and also exhibit conscious geometric qualities when flying in formation .

They may participate in the voyage . I hope music makes them excited and friendly to our human purpose .


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacck said:


> colonizers will be robots bringing with them frozen fertilized eggs (or possibly even just DNA). Once they land on a suitable planet, they will grow the humans to colonize the planet.


Well if you're going that route, why not just send DNA or the instructions to build DNA? No need to send "wetware" at all (thanks Rudy Rucker).


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

This spaceship has no pilot...It's just adrift on waters of the Cosmic sea.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Well if you're going that route, why not just send DNA or the instructions to build DNA? No need to send "wetware" at all (thanks Rudy Rucker).


If it ever comes to that, future humans will look different. They will be heavily genetically modified, possibly spliced with tardigrades to make them tougher and cybernetically enhanced. But the more likely scenario is that we will never get there. The global human society will collapse in 100 years due to collapse of ecosystems, possibly suffer through some wars, and humankind will reverse socially as well as technologically.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Firstly , our human purpose is to protect the Earth from deathly asteroids . This is at hand . After that , we are so very much free . To accomplish this has come at a risk -nuclear planetary annihilation for one . But essentially the subject of Space Girls is about the wisdom of women ...


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacck said:


> They will be heavily genetically modified, possibly spliced with tardigrades to make them tougher and cybernetically enhanced.


I have a few friends who I suspect are already spliced with tardigrades.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

_In 2007, the European Space Agency launched a satellite carrying (among other things), a payload of tardigrades in tun form, and selectively exposed them to the vacuum of space and cosmic radiation. ... If a cataclysm wipes out most of life on the planet - including humans - it's likely that tardigrades will survive._


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

*''O Captain! my Captain! our fearful trip is done,
The ship has weather'd every rack, the prize we sought is won,
The port is near, the bells I hear, the people all exulting,
While follow eyes the steady keel, the vessel grim and daring;
But O heart! heart! heart!
O the bleeding drops of red,
Where on the deck my Captain lies,
Fallen cold and dead.

O Captain! my Captain! rise up and hear the bells;
Rise up-for you the flag is flung-for you the bugle trills,
For you bouquets and ribbon'd wreaths-for you the shores a-crowding,
For you they call, the swaying mass, their eager faces turning;
Here Captain! dear father!
This arm beneath your head!
It is some dream that on the deck,
You've fallen cold and dead.

My Captain does not answer, his lips are pale and still,
My father does not feel my arm, he has no pulse nor will,
The ship is anchor'd safe and sound, its voyage closed and done,
From fearful trip the victor ship comes in with object won;
Exult O shores, and ring O bells!
But I with mournful tread,
Walk the deck my Captain lies,
Fallen cold and dead.''*


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Do we know if there's a possibility that the Space Girls will discover and send back something that is for the benefit of humankind?


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Roger Knox said:


> Do we know if there's a possibility that the Space Girls will discover and send back something that is for the benefit of humankind?


I'll go inquire of the Oracle the nature of the gift .


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

I hope it will be something good, but will wait for however long it takes for the Oracle to provide an indication. Your thought, or that of your two students, may be more important than we realize. We need Phantasy, to conceive of both great wonders and terrible evils ...

Coincidentally, I have had an idea for some time for a short musical stage piece -- in fact I've written a draft version. Two young women (one human, one a soul or angel) get connected at a pharmacy (I won't say how ...), and become involved with a project in Pharmacopia (however you conceive it). I concieve Pharmacopia as a wondrous place, with appropriate music. It just occurred to me now, though, that if the music goes bad, so does Pharmacopia, and nothing good will come back from there. Now seeking a way to address this dilemma. Perhaps it will take the wisdom of women ...


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Tikoo Tuba said:


> I'll go inquire of the Oracle the nature of the gift .


(Trust your music to be good enough , Roger)

The Oracle replies : _the essence of the gift is philosophical/scientific . It focuses a direction for a new understanding of the nature of Light . "Go that way , Human ." _

Story-wise , I might for the moment imagine the gift to be a toy invented by the Space Girls' children . The instructions to make it can be sent home . Words can be invented for the shape
and colors and vibrations of a new toy ... and the delight .

Be expressively physical .


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

_"Go that way , Human ." _

Ok , Oracle , which way ?

It replies : more positive discernment of Unity

Huh?


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Must read this topic when I crunch my daturas...My third eye is clsoed lately from all the junk of the ''normal world''.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Flamme said:


> Must read this topic when I crunch my daturas...My third eye is clsoed lately from all the junk of the ''normal world''.


_All species of Datura are poisonous and potentially psychoactive, especially their seeds and flowers which can cause respiratory depression, arrhythmias, fever, delirium, hallucinations, psychosis, and even death if taken internally._


----------



## Luchesi (Mar 15, 2013)

Flamme said:


> This spaceship has no pilot...It's just adrift on waters of the Cosmic sea.


 Harmony and me 
We're pretty good company, 
Looking for an island 
In our boat upon the sea. 
Harmony, gee I really love you 
And I want to love you forever, 
And dream of the never, never, never leaving harmony!


----------

